# Home Made Iver Johnson Crank Bolt Remover Tool= yankee ingenuity



## neighbor (Apr 20, 2014)

I scratched my head for quite a while before I came up with this idea.
1st photo- piece of hardwood with a saw kerf in it to receive altered spanner wrench
2nd photo- altered spanner wrench, I made the center notch with a hand held grinder.
3rd photo- insert the altered spanner wrench into the saw kerfed piece of hardwood, a tight fit is best, i tapped the wrench into the kerf with a small hammer
4th photo- place home made wrench onto Iver Johnson Crank Bolt and turn clockwise to loosen.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 22, 2014)

Good work. I've made a similar tool using a cut in half washer and vice grips as a handle. I've also used a bicycle wrench similar to what you've done. Once you get it off for the first time it  goes on and comes off much easier. No need to torque it down too tight! Just tight enough.


----------



## neighbor (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks Krautwaggen,
is there an easy way to remove the non driveside crank arm??

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Handyman (Apr 22, 2014)

neighbor said:


> Thanks Krautwaggen,
> is there an easy way to remove the non driveside crank arm??
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave




Hi Dave,
I've used an old gear puller with some success.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------

